# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  لقطة ظريفة من مباراة رومانيا و ايطاليا

## أميرة قوس النصر

لقطة طريفة جدا من مباراة رومانيا وايطاليا
أتمنى من كل عضو أن يضع تعليق لهذه الصورة

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اللقطة الاحلى لما ضربوا ببعض  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*تعليقي*
اللاعبين الي على الأرض: آآآآآآآآخ
اللاعب الإيطالي: قوموا خلصونا
الحكم:يالله ما اهبلكوا


شكرا مها

----------


## غسان

فعلاً ظريفة 000 مشكورة مها  
اكلوا هوا 000 واحد منهم اصيب لاخر البطولة وبده عملية بعينه

----------


## N_tarawneh

هاي هوشه / مش كرة قدم ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## koori

يا كايدهم يا بيروتا
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> *تعليقي*
> اللاعبين الي على الأرض: آآآآآآآآخ
> اللاعب الإيطالي: قوموا خلصونا
> الحكم:يالله ما اهبلكوا
> 
> 
> شكرا مها


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------

